

Now I know how you Unix guys must have felt like... - PineTree
http://iworkintechnology.blogspot.com/2013/11/now-i-know-how-you-unix-command-line.html

======
bowerbird
i still haven't recovered the power which the command-prompt gave me 3 decades
ago.

but i've become a very good button-pusher.

-bowerbird

------
IridescentBlue
And yet, today command line skills are alive and well and will continue to be
that way for thr foreseeable future. I don't see tablets as ever replacing a
computer. It's like this article suggests: They are great from the consumer
stand point but you aren't going to get programmers and server administrators
using them to do their daily tasks.

